# Electronic Music Producers



## yedeewilde (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello I would like to share an independent record label made for furries which is Furocious Records, It's an EDM record label so we accept every Electronic Music Genre So if you'd like to send a demo feel free The email is :  furociousrecords@gmail.com


----------



## yedeewilde (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh! I forgot to say that we take singers too


----------

